# MAF compatability on a 94 Altima GXE



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

I am trying to find out if MAF's off of other KA24DE engines will work on my 94 Altima with automatic trans. Does anyone know what other model Nissans have similar or same MAF that I can install without modifying my Computer. (or my Shift Control Module.

I just bought a 94 Altima in December of 02 and have put $3,000+dollars into keeping it running. Somebody help me fix it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can use other altima maf's... it shouldnt be that hard to find one. the plugs may also be the same as the one on the 240's but id stick with the altima. i think youll be able to up to 97 but not 97.5 because obd2 started that year for the altima.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Most should work but you can call a good parts store or the dealer parts to cross reference the part number.

Troy


----------

